# Problem with DirecV2PC



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been using DirecTV2PC since it came out. Yesterday, I decided to restore my HP Touchsmart to factory (it was getting really slow), and then do a clean upgrade to Windows 8 (I had done the one where you keep your settings, etc, before.) I tried re-installing Directv2PC, which had been working fine, but now it gets to the part where it is downloading codecs and it just crashes with no error message. It just disappears like an iOS app crash. When I try again, it fails at the same place (downloading codecs). It isn't the end of the world, since I have GenieGO too, but DirecTV2PC is at a much higher resolution and it works with my Windows remote, so I'd like to get it going again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Were you running Windows 8 before you wiped? DIRECTV2PC doesn't work with Win8 much. There are some threads around here that go into detail on that but it's just a really dicey proposition even trying to run it on Win8.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Were you running Windows 8 before you wiped? DIRECTV2PC doesn't work with Win8 much. There are some threads around here that go into detail on that but it's just a really dicey proposition even trying to run it on Win8.


Yes it ran DirecTV2PC in Windows 8 before I restored to Factory. Here's the sequence of events: Computer came with Vista installed and a 7 upgrade when it was released a month later. I ran the upgrade and DirecTV2PC was working fine. A few months ago, I got a Windows 8 upgrade and installed it. DirecTV2PC still worked. My PC started generally slowing down, so I decided to do a factory reset. From the factory reset to Vista, I skipped 7 and upgraded right to 8. Everything else works wonderfully and the computer is nice and fast again, but for this DirecTV2PC problem. It installed fine, and it sees both DVRs, but it crashes at the codec install.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It sounds like you may benefit from installing DIRECTV2PC earlier in the process (before Windows 8 is installed). In that way you can install it in more or less the environment that it was designed to run in and then hope for the best when you change to Windows 8.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"I agree with harsh."


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> "I agree with harsh."


Bet you never thought you'd utter *those* words.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I have been using Windows 8 since it was released. I installed DirecTV2PC at the time and have had zero issues with it. It works the same as it did on Windows 7 for me and I use it almost daily. I did nothing special during install to get it to work.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

Your Windows 8 is probably missing CODECs that were found in Windows 7. Look into downloading some CODEC packs and see if that helps. Windows 8 doesn't include them unless you have the "Pro Pack" or "Media Center Pack." When you upgraded from 7 to 8 it probably kept them, but your Vista install didn't have them, so when you went from Vista straight to 8, they were never there...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_features_removed_in_Windows_8#Media_features


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

Starrbuck said:


> Your Windows 8 is probably missing CODECs that were found in Windows 7. Look into downloading some CODEC packs and see if that helps. Windows 8 doesn't include them unless you have the "Pro Pack" or "Media Center Pack." When you upgraded from 7 to 8 it probably kept them, but your Vista install didn't have them, so when you went from Vista straight to 8, they were never there...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_features_removed_in_Windows_8#Media_features


I had a problem with DIRECTV2PC working when I upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 8. Turns out the older Graphics Card did not support DRM. I replaced it with a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti and reinstalled DIRECTV2PC and it now works fine.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I actually get the same crash during install when trying to install under Windows 7...so this is not a Windows 8 specific issue.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Diana C said:


> I actually get the same crash during install when trying to install under Windows 7...so this is not a Windows 8 specific issue.


Same here;

Was trying to install DIRECTV2PC just now on a Windows 7 PC and get the problem;

Program crashes without any error message at the "installing codecs" point. I've always hated this program anyhow as its always given me a lot of trouble like this, but wanted to run some data rate tests here recently and needed it.

No sell though ... figures ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think at this point there's enough evidence to suggest that DIRECTV2PC will never see another update, so if you want to watch programs on your PC you should be thinking of GenieGo, of DIRECTV Everywhere's Watch Now function, or of a Slingbox or other placeshifter.

I think it was great that DIRECTV gave us this toy to play with. I saw the beta of it back in 2008 when it was shown at CES, and I was one of the first users. If I recall correctly, I even collaborated on the First Look document. But it's time to put it on the shelf and realize that all things have a beginning, a middle and an end and realistically, DIRECTV2PC is at its end.

To celebrate the life of DIRECTV2PC, I attach a previously-unseen image dated January 7, 2008 of DIRECTV2PC's first unveiling to a group of bloggers and industry types.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Stuart;

As I said I only wanted to use it temporarily for some testing of program streaming rates, other than that its "RIP" as far as I'm concerned for this app.

I was beyond tired of constantly needing new e-mail addresses for fresh activation keys every time there was a new version. HDCP compatibility issues for both video and sound, program crashes (like now), not seeing all DVRs on my home network, etc.

And even now I had to download both the advisory tool and the DIRECTV2PC app twice just to get one working D*2PC one as the first three all kept saying "file corrupted and cannot be unpacked" when I tried to install them thus exhausting another e-mail address.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Then DirecTV should kill this once and for all.....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well;

I think I found out what's wrong;

When the program downloads the codec pack, for some reason it keeps coming down corrupted. so when DIRECTV2PC tries to run it to install the codecs, the message simply comes up as;

"The contents of this file cannot be unpacked. The executable you are attempting to run has been corrupted. Please obtain another copy of this file, verify it's integrity, and try again."

The codec pack file downloads to the documents folder of Windows 7, and when I try to run it manually from there, it's the same message above.

I've repeatedly uninstalled the re-installed 3 times on one PC and once on another to create another codec pack download, and they show as corrupted each time.

So if anyone with a working DIRECTV2PC app. still has a good copy of this codec pack from the installation, I'd certainly appreciate it if you would share it with me. Just PM me and I'll give you an e-mail address to send it to me as a file attachment or something. 

The complete file name is;

DIRECTV.v5618_CyberLink_DMS090512-03

Thanks;


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's an old post that may help (??):
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/200107-directv2pc-failed-to-download-codec-pack-my-solution/


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

makaiguy said:


> Here's an old post that may help (??):
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/200107-directv2pc-failed-to-download-codec-pack-my-solution/


Yeah thanks;

I found that post earlier through a Google search on the issue which led me to check for a corrupted codec pack, and sure enough that was it. No matter how many times I would try to re-download another one, same result.

So dennis sent me a fresh copy yesterday from his good install of D*2PC and I was finally able to get the app installed.

Only to be confronted by another problem unfortunately. Yeah I know, why am I surprised.

For some reason all MPEG-4 SD and HD recorded programs play just fine, but any MPEG-2 SD and HD program from satellite and OTA, is a splotchy pixelated mess with flashes of green tint.

Oh well ... I was originally doing this for data rate testing anyhow ...


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

My Activation Key has now reached it's limit..

As there is no hack available or legitimate way to obtain another Activation Key

it appears as if I am now done with Directv2pc


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you can create another email address at any of the free ones . . . or even use a prefix on a gmail address and get another set of keys for 2 activations.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> I think you can create another email address at any of the free ones . . . or even use a prefix on a gmail address and get another set of keys for 2 activations.


but from where?

The Directv2pc webpage ( http://www.directv.com/directv2pc ) is no longer available..


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't realize it had been killed. . . perhaps someone has a copy of 5717 that if you PMed them they could send it to you.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the program files.

What I no longer have is a valid Activation Key.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

tbolt said:


> but from where?
> 
> The Directv2pc webpage ( http://www.directv.com/directv2pc ) is no longer available..


You can try here, that's where I got mine;

https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp

But I have warn you that I had a lot of instances of corrupted files trying to download from this site. Particularly with the codec pack.

Perhaps it was just something about my system or ISP and you'll have better luck though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> You can try here, that's where I got mine;
> 
> https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp
> 
> ...


you link is dead as well


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> you link is dead as well


Humph .....

That's strange;

Try clicking on the link provided by poster titled "dcd" in the directv.com forum on 6/14/2013 at 8:24 AM (PST)

http://forums.directv.com/thread/11247091

Whenever I click on that link directly it takes me to the directv2pc download site. However if I try to post the link here on the board it takes you to the dead link error.

EDIT: The direct download link to the directv2pc app seems to work as well and does not appear to suffer file corruption nor do you have to go though downloading the advisor app. first.

http://update.cyberlink.com/ftpdload/web/directv/DIRECTV.v7507_CyberLink_DMS110302-01.exe


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, that worked.

First step, go to:
http://forums.directv.com/thread/11247091

Second step, once you are on the page above scroll down and select the link in the second post on that page: https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp
*Note: This Membership link above will not work from here, you will get an ACCESS ERROR.*
You will need to select this URL link from the web page of the First step once you are there.

Third step, select *Download Now *button and it will bring you to the page that asks for your name
and email address - enter your information here and select *Submit *button to get another Activation Key.
(only two Activation Keys allowed per unique email address)

The link below works but will download the program files only (I needed only the activation key)
http://update.cyberl...MS110302-01.exe

Two screen shots attached.


----------



## HighTechRedneck (Sep 2, 2013)

tbolt said:


> Third step, select *Download Now *button and it will bring you to the page that asks for your name
> and email address - enter your information here and select *Submit *button to get another Activation Key.
> (only two Activation Keys allowed per unique email address)


Gone are the times when DirecTV accidentally left the activation key in the .ini I suppose.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Then DirecTV should kill this once and for all.....


I hope they don't. I have a GenieGo, an it's great for on the go watching, but it isn't as good as DirecTV2PC in the home. For one thing, the video quality is far better on DirecTV2PC. For another, the Windows remote works with DirecTV2PC, but not with GenieGo. I use my HP Touchsmart as a bedroom TV. I hate having to use Splashtop Remote in my iPhone just to skip commercials when I use the GenieGo on there. GenieGo also limits you to 5 activations. I have my iPhone, iPad, Ultrabook, the Touchsmart, and my son's iPad. That leaves out any other family members who would like to use it on their iPhones. If I can reliably use DirecTV2PC, I can deactivate the GenieGo on the Touchsmart, leaving one more activation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Islesfan, it's sort of too late to wish they wouldn't kill it. Sure it's still out there but without a software update in so many years I don't think there's a lot to hope for.


----------

